# Harry- Black Norwegian Forest 21 months old. poss home found



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

HARRY RE HOMED

The following cats have come from a large group of cats in one house that we at Animal Lifeline UK have helped with, they have all lived together so are very used to living with other cats and may find it hard to live as an only cat. These are just a few that are ready for adoption but more will be added over the coming weeks when Patsy is able to get more out and treated ready for adoption. This house has many Norwegian Forest,BSH's and Selkirk Rexes

Harry- Black Norwegian Forest 21 months old.
Beautiful big boy. We have just neutered, microchipped him and he has had his first vaccination but will need another in 3 weeks time.

Harry has a possible home with one of our members , I won't say who she is , but good luck hon and keep us all updated with pics if you are successful in adopting him


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

so pleased to hear hope it works out


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

pic added


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow he is stunning, i do hope the new home works out, beautiful boy.xxx_


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

What a stunner


----------

